# Skeeter 11/8/15



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

CrappieFisher said:


> The rout continues
> View attachment 197184


wow is all i got to say!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Happy filleting !!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That may be the biggest mess o fish I've seen! Good catching, that's a lot of dinners.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

fishingfool101 said:


> Happy filleting !!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Limits would be nice on Gills u don't need to keep all those fish! 7.5 inch to 9 inch Gills take them a while to grow to that size not smart! Wake up brother I want more 10in gills!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow talk about overkill! Saw that years ago at la due coolers full of gills going home then you have to work to get anything decent now, it can happen even at mosquito.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree. That's an overkill but he's within his rights to do so. Just like me at MOGGY with crappies people don't agree but it needs done there. 3 trips with 70-100 crappies and in set for the year and I'm done keeping crappies. Me personally I don't keep gills to much work to clean for not much meat


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Love hearing from all the weekend fisheries biologists...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nothing wrong with going out and catching some fish for the freezer ! the guy goes out and buy's a fishing license stays within the limits does everything right and you bash him for it ? nothing wrong with killing deer and catching fish and eating them ! get over it cry babies ! most of you people never leave the computer and have all these stories to tell internet fisherman ,internet hunters and internet trappers you all suck !


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed lol. No1 bashed him for it. They just stated their opinion on the situation. I love the most of you people never leave the computer statement seeing how your on the computer right now complainingonly person I see being a cry baby is you complaining about others who simply stated an opinion and didn't say the guy was in the wrong.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

opinions are like well we all have one feel free to share i shared mine !


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey I fish more then most and just posted for the first time I also have a fish and wildlife degree! I don't know everything but I know a lot! I throw back a lot of craps and gills cause I know what happens to fish populations! Some lakes craps and gills grow good some they don't! The state needs specific regs for different lakes period! I want better panfish lakes period! Values for future America!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

So why call people cry babies for Internet hunters and fishers for stating theirs?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My thought- I don't know what circumstances of life the OP has, and am not going to judge right or wrong here with no regulations having been broken.
I've seen three guys pull double that amount of very nice crappies out of Mosquito in one haul.(with collars on their shirts)

We don't know how many mouths those fish will feed in their family, or their needs, perhaps dire.

I understand the future argument, and for the most part agree. I just have no idea of where any tipping points are. If this is an often repeated catch, then I can see a point about conservation.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> My thought- I don't know what circumstances of life the OP has, and am not going to judge right or wrong here with no regulations having been broken.
> I've seen three guys pull double that amount of very nice crappies out of Mosquito in one haul.(with collars on their shirts)
> 
> We don't know how many mouths those fish will feed in their family, or their needs, perhaps dire.
> ...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's the only reason I agreed it was an overkill rumi. He took 115 the other day and at least 200 more judging by that picture. People go out and take haul after haul that big it will dwindle the population and quick. Like I mentioned he's within his right to do so so by all means go for it but don't post 2 years down the road when you can't find any keeper size fish.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

this was NOT ONE PERSON, OP said five guys.I know where he was and they fish legal .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

*pops popcorn, settles in for the long haul*


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> *pops popcorn, settles in for the long haul*


And it's not even about Bass this time!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Gotcha Justin. The conservation point Jerry(snag) and everyone is making may apply, I 
I know Jim, aka bountyhunter if he says he knows more details; you can take his word for it.

I also know Johnboy, its good see you posting John.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice catch and theres allways going to be haters


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Every now and then someone posts something that creates a stir. I sometimes think that's their purpose. A few years ago a guy posted all these beautiful bass laid out in a semi circle in front of him. He needed a few more to create some crazy wall mount or something . It was pretty disgusting to me but within his rights. Not that of a sportsman I thought. Bass and gills are auto throw backs for me. Too much effort to fillet the gill and bass are a sport fish for me. Pictures done tell the whole story , but those fuss look on the small side for sure . Just my opinion of course. Hope all had a safe and fun year on the water. Warm weather is heading south .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I have to say you'll always get negative remarks somewhere, post a pic of a fat walleye you kept in the spring and hey man why didn't you let her spawn. Pic of a muskie you caught while crappie fishing, hey man how long did you hold that out of the water? Constant pics of eye after eye out of hodgson...lol well you get the point. Look they caught a ton of fish good for them, do it too much and ya they will be gone. It is what it is, I side with some in this argument on the conservation side however if it was me and through the ice I need two sleds to haul my fish and I would proudly post pics of my best day on the ice ever!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

from ogf handbook
*Controversial Topics:* OGF is built on the sharing of informationand hopefully that is exactly why youve chosen to join us! However, some topics have proven themselves over time as hotbeds for controversy so we urge caution and common courtesy if you choose to discuss them. Heres a short list of some of those topics/issues:

 Paylakes
 Catch & Release
 Legal harvesting 
 Exposing fishing spots openly without respect to other anglers
 Challenging of fish weights/lengths


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! One of the reasons for websites like OGF(I'm assuming here!), is "conservation". All I have to say is if you multiple post pics of that many adult fish(twice!) being taken(the first post said by two people), you are going to get the "conservationists" opinion. If you need this many fish to be able to eat regularly, no one should complain, but don't put it on here because to some, it "appears" to be a gross abuse of OUR resources.(If L Erie "needs" a 30 fish limit on perch, perhaps limits on adult sunfish(gills) inland will be coming in the future because NO lake can tolerate this for long), this is just My personal opinion, and no I am not a biologist.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well said CJ


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

erik said:


> from ogf handbook
> *Controversial Topics:* OGF is built on the sharing of informationand hopefully that is exactly why youve chosen to join us! However, some topics have proven themselves over time as hotbeds for controversy so we urge caution and common courtesy if you choose to discuss them. Heres a short list of some of those topics/issues:
> 
>  Paylakes
> ...


Cautious driver: Hey that looks like a giant warning sign that says "SLOW DOWN! DANGER (OUS TOPICS) AHEAD!





c. j. stone said:


> Wow! One of the reasons for websites like OGF(I'm assuming here!), is "conservation". All I have to say is if you multiple post pics of that many adult fish(twice!) being taken(the first post said by two people), you are going to get the "conservationists" opinion. If you need this many fish to be able to eat regularly, no one should complain, but don't put it on here because to some, it "appears" to be a gross abuse of OUR resources.(If L Erie "needs" a 30 fish limit on perch, perhaps limits on adult sunfish(gills) inland will be coming in the future because NO lake can tolerate this for long), this is just My personal opinion, and no I am not a biologist.


Less Cautious Driver: "Hey, what was that big flashing light back there? Oh wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll! (drives off cliff)



Me sitting here "Hey Martha, pop s'more of that popped corn! It's starting to get good!"


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't even fish Mosquito but looking at Ohio regulations it looks like it could use some limits for size and numbers. Nothing for walleye at all, or am I missing something?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> Cautious driver: Hey that looks like a giant warning sign that says "SLOW DOWN! DANGER (OUS TOPICS) AHEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point, jb?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Great catch and I'm jealous of your freezer! We've got 5 mouths to feed and make enough money to do it but we've got to struggle for the next 3 years and hopefully not lose my truck. If it happens... It's just a truck. I can guarantee you we won't lose the house though. If I come across those great conditions you better believe that I'm going to take full advantage of them. I'd like to think that our dnr knows what they're doing. Some of our inland lakes have crappie limits, some states have gill limits. I'm guessing we don't need them yet! Let the pros take care of it and abide by the laws.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Great catch and I'm jealous of your freezer! We've got 5 mouths to feed and make enough money to do it but we've got to struggle for the next 3 years and hopefully not lose my truck. If it happens... It's just a truck. I can guarantee you we won't lose the house though. If I come across those great conditions you better believe that I'm going to take full advantage of them. I'd like to think that our dnr knows what they're doing. Some of our inland lakes have crappie limits, some states have gill limits. I'm guessing we don't need them yet! Let the pros take care of it and abide by the laws.


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Hey I fish more then most and just posted for the first time I also have a fish and wildlife degree! I don't know everything but I know a lot! I throw back a lot of craps and gills cause I know what happens to fish populations! Some lakes craps and gills grow good some they don't! The state needs specific regs for different lakes period! I want better panfish lakes period! Values for future America!


this is what you happens when you have a society that has the mentality of its all about me.. when the craps and gills are small. the greedy ones will be the first to whine.. no different than the poachers for perch and walleye that have their wives or friends pickup a full cooler while they head back out to fillup a second one.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

madasian said:


> this is what you happens when you have a society that has the mentality of its all about me.. when the craps and gills are small. the greedy ones will be the first to whine.. no different than the poachers for perch and walleye that have their wives or friends pickup a full cooler while they head back out to fillup a second one.


Actually it's very different... The op was not breaking any laws. Whether you or anyone else agree with it is up to you, but he was well within his rights to do so, where the double dippers on Erie are blatantly breaking the law. Please don't confuse the two.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckzye11 said:


> Actually it's very different... The op was not breaking any laws. Whether you or anyone else agree with it is up to you, but he was well within his rights to do so, where the double dippers on Erie are blatantly breaking the law. Please don't confuse the two.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's legal yes but to have quality size gills down the road no! All year classes make for a good populations but to keep all of the eaters is wrong period! If I got to keep everything I catch is what's killing these fisheries cause I have to feed my family is bs! Don't bring in what u can't afford is running are resources in the USA dry! Taking Great Lakes water is one example I can go on! Wake up my fellow Ohioans !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some lakes(Mosquito-ex.) do produce good numbers of what most people consider "nice sized, keepable, adult panfish. These fish are the ones with the genetic makeup to keep the fish populations/sizes healthy. Taking these fish in huge numbers is just a bad practice. Wingfoot and Mogadore are examples of lakes that "went South" with unlimited taking of the better fish(in the "boom years", I was probably guilty of this also!) I understand the State officials are currently considering ways to control this on inland lakes, and not just crappie! 
I hope the people who are saying they "leave it up to the DNR to make good decisions" aren't too upset when they do it. The future of our quality fishing depends on "action" to protect it.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Some lakes(Mosquito-ex.) do produce good numbers of what most people consider "nice sized, keepable, adult panfish. These fish are the ones with the genetic makeup to keep the fish populations/sizes healthy. Taking these fish in huge numbers is just a bad practice. Wingfoot and Mogadore are examples of lakes that "went South" with unlimited taking of the better fish(in the "boom years", I was probably guilty of this also!) I understand the State officials are currently considering ways to control this on inland lakes, and not just crappie! I hope the people who are saying they "leave it up to the DNR to make good decisions" aren't too upset when they do it. The future of our quality fishing depends on "action" to protect it.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Some lakes(Mosquito-ex.) do produce good numbers of what most people consider "nice sized, keepable, adult panfish. These fish are the ones with the genetic makeup to keep the fish populations/sizes healthy. Taking these fish in huge numbers is just a bad practice. Wingfoot and Mogadore are examples of lakes that "went South" with unlimited taking of the better fish(in the "boom years", I was probably guilty of this also!) I understand the State officials are currently considering ways to control this on inland lakes, and not just crappie!
> I hope the people who are saying they "leave it up to the DNR to make good decisions" aren't too upset when they do it. The future of our quality fishing depends on "action" to protect it.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank u and u get it! Mogador and wingfoot are examples!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Honestly, the only option there really is, is to have a closed season on all the lakes and rivers in Ohio. This would allow for a successful spawn in most cases. I am currently writing a letter to the ODNR explaining my thoughts and letting them know that they have the backing of all of you. The alternative suggesting would be to alternate closed lakes. maybe mosquito for 2 years, berlin for 2 years, ect. I hope they are responsive to these requests!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnesota had closed seasons for gamefish. Feb 28- Mother's Day weekend was closed to walleye pike, and other dates it opened back up to bass and musky. We spent 10 days in northern Minnesota for opener and loved every minute of it, It brought tons of money to the state due to every person who fished in the state going out on opener. Gas, bait, beer, food, lodging. Do I see that happening here no simply because Lake Erie is in our back yards. Limits on crappies were 10 statewide and 20 perch or gills. 

Mogadore and wingfoot are stunted now because of unlimited taking when the fish were still on the bigger side worst thing they did to Mogadore. Now the lake needs thinned out to keep the population in check and to hope for bigger fish down the road again. 

Like I said keep keeping the fish if you want just don't complain years down the road when keepers are smaller and fewer and farther between


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a question, Berlin is not fished very hard for bluegill, yet there are mainly small ones in the lake, (compared with the number of large ones) if your theory on removing bluegill both large and small was correct, then Berlin would be loaded with large bluegills. For all the weekend Biologists and those who claim to know, please clarify for myself.
P.S. I know the answer!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> Honestly, the only option there really is, is to have a closed season on all the lakes and rivers in Ohio. This would allow for a successful spawn in most cases. I am currently writing a letter to the ODNR explaining my thoughts and letting them know that they have the backing of all of you. The alternative suggestion would be to alternate closed lakes. maybe mosquito for 2 years, berlin for 2 years, ect. I hope they are responsive to these requests!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> For all the weekend Biologists and those who claim to know, please clarify for myself.
> P.S. I know the answer!


Commencing to start popping more popcorn. "MARTHA, come check this out!"


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Here is a question, Berlin is not fished very hard for bluegill, yet there are mainly small ones in the lake, (compared with the number of large ones) if your theory on removing bluegill both large and small was correct, then Berlin would be loaded with large bluegills. For all the weekend Biologists and those who claim to know, please clarify for myself.
> P.S. I know the answer!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> Here is a question, Berlin is not fished very hard for bluegill, yet there are mainly small ones in the lake, (compared with the number of large ones) if your theory on removing bluegill both large and small was correct, then Berlin would be loaded with large bluegills. For all the weekend Biologists and those who claim to know, please clarify for myself.
> P.S. I know the answer!



I don't know the answer !! Please clarify John. Would love to know for real.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Like I said every lake is different! Berlin does not have a good make up for gills lack of weed growth and macro and micro invertebrates that they need to thrive! Weed problem is from lowering water to much screwing the bottom substrate. Might also have to be thin out I have seen average gills there


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> I don't know the answer !! Please clarify John. Would love to know for real.


Well we will just have to wait for others to chime in now, won't we!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

This might be the greatest thread I've ever ever read!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> Well we will just have to wait for others to chime in now, won't we!



Confused??? I thought you knew the answer??? I don't know, that's why I'm asking. I think that crappie brad guy is onto to something!!! I would like hear more brad


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

He doesn't know the answer Sean. He might think he does. A lake that doesn't get much pressure for a certain species will produce stunted fish. To many fish and not enough forage to hold the population. Just like farm ponds if you don't weed fish out look 5 years down the road it will be chocked full of 5" gills. Take smaller fish from them use em for fertilizer or In my case dog food and look at how you will see the size skyrocket. It's kind of a no brainer. 

Mogadore for example not enough crappies and gills are taken out and look at the average size of both species. It's on the lower side for the numbers of fish. Now say 100 people keep 100 fish that's 10,000 less fish competing for food and your growth rate will increase. In Mosquitos case the fishing pressure is there same with the forage and look at the fish it puts out. Don't see a whole lot of 4-6" gills there. Now wipe out that 7-9" population and what do you have? It's not rocket science


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> He doesn't know the answer Sean. He might think he does. A lake that doesn't get much pressure for a certain species will produce stunted fish. To many fish and not enough forage to hold the population. Just like farm ponds if you don't weed fish out look 5 years down the road it will be chocked full of 5" gills. Take smaller fish from them use em for fertilizer or In my case dog food and look at how you will see the size skyrocket. It's kind of a no brainer.
> 
> Mogadore for example not enough crappies and gills are taken out and look at the average size of both species. It's on the lower side for the numbers of fish. Now say 100 people keep 100 fish that's 10,000 less fish competing for food and your growth rate will increase. In Mosquitos case the fishing pressure is there same with the forage and look at the fish it puts out. Don't see a whole lot of 4-6" gills there. Now wipe out that 7-9" population and what do you have? It's not rocket science


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Read what I said every lake has a different make up! Mogador used be a panfish heaven I no! Portage used be a hell of lot better to! I talked to the fisheries guy Matt wolf he says Mogador has to many weeds not enough predators the bass can't eat that many! That's what the real expert said! I no for a fact if u got weeds and manage right there will be better gills with the macro and micro invertebrates! Bottom line for craps and gills they don't get the accolades as other species do So less rules and regs! Even experts are not always right and also me Erie boy!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not even talking to you brad. I know your background. Me and fish2win fish all the time. 

But explain not enough predators and to many weeds? I've seen many 6-7 lb bass from there and channel cats pushing 25 lbs and 100s in the 10-15 lb class. They can eat plenty of panfish


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Love me some young folks (and old) who are bona fide, grade A, know-it-all's. Oh, to have the youthful exuberance to change the world one website at a time...

All jest aside, taking many large fish out of a lake can hurt it. Also, leaving all the big fish can do equal damage. here is a recent article that puts Erieanglers theory of over-harvest into question.
http://thesouthern.com/sports/outdo...cle_97e78502-edd4-52d9-b1ee-aefe87975e6c.html

As for Berlin, I'm no Know-it-all, and can only covey verified information, but Berlin suffers from a number of issues such as a lack of viable food sources (as stated above), lack of suitable habitat (weed growth is preferred as these are usually fish that don't suspend over open water basins such as crappie) and Omni-present issue of water fluctuation which puts all forage fish in jeopardy, especially bluegill, and also causes weak spawn classes.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Frys up a batch of succulent 9-12 in blues gills* sits back smiling


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I was there today in crappiefishers spot, yep still some gills there, three guys in another boat were over one hunderd when I left.I left at 11am they had the rest of the day. OH!! I took twenty ,I don,t like cleaning fish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

What about rockwell, hardly any fish are harvested out of it and the size and ammount are undeniable...just a coincedence?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish/sunfish/management.html
This article is a good read and addresses the problems with maintaining a trophy panfish lake.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread was seriously...... Derailed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> What about rockwell, hardly any fish are harvested out of it and the size and ammount are undeniable...just a coincedence?


Yes, agree, at least for the present time. When there are more fish than available food, stunting is usually the result. Mogadore was closed for years before it was opened to fishing. I wasn't there but I heard from people who were that it got abused in terms of numbers of large,adult pannies taken for years after orig opening. What we have now appears to be the end result(mediocrity). Of course there was a great deal of mis-management in the interim.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes, agree, at least for the present time. When there are more fish than available food, stunting is usually the result. Mogadore was closed for years before it was opened to fishing. I wasn't there but I heard from people who were that it got abused in terms of numbers of large,adult pannies taken for years after orig opening. What we have now appears to be the end result(mediocrity). Of course there was a great deal of mis-management in the interim.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank u guys! Hopefully are state will try to help all of us enjoy gill and crap fishing at the best!


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

buckzye11 said:


> Actually it's very different... The op was not breaking any laws. Whether you or anyone else agree with it is up to you, but he was well within his rights to do so, where the double dippers on Erie are blatantly breaking the law. Please don't confuse the two.


my point is not comparing the two... maybe I need to write a book... my comparing the two is one word "GREEDY" that's what I meant by no different


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have never kept a panfish from Mosquito. Is there a limit?


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> I have never kept a panfish from Mosquito. Is there a limit?


30 crappies 9" size limit


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

madasian said:


> 30 crappies 9" size limit


That is correct


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Thank u guys! Hopefully are state will try to help all of us enjoy gill and crap fishing at the best!


Coming soon.....!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

madasian said:


> 30 crappies 9" size limit


How about bluegill?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Only a few places in the entire state have any limits on sunfish. Mosquito is not one of them


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> How about bluegill?


no size on gills or limit


----------

